# Bike Hydraulic Kit



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

I have an almost brand new bike hydraulic kit for sale.

I bought it about 8 months ago, for $452.50 shipped.
I never used this kit, ever. It has never seen a drop of oil.
I only mounted it on my bike, then I took it off and it just sat in my garage for two months with a blanket over it.

But when I was mounting it I stripped one of the 12" hoses and 2 elbow fittings, I just never got around to order new ones from Pro Hopper.
But other than those parts the kit is perfectly fine.

All of the electrical is hooked up and tested. The switch, motor, dump, and solenoid all work perfectly fine.

All of the fittings, are all teflon taped up so there will be no leaks.

I am looking to get at least $400 shipped, or best offer.

And if you are really interested and want to buy this item, PM me, I am going to post it on Ebay and you can do a But It Now, so you can trust I get the payment and I ship it. I have 100% feedback. 

Thanks
John


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

you can buy one at prohopper for 400


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

plus shipping which is $50


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey man ill buy them cylinders from ya for 100.00 wassup!!!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Nah, I dont know man, I want to sell the whole kit together. But if no one is interested in the next couple days ill PM you.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i might hit you up for that latter


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i wanted the cillenders from the kit along time ago but ill just get em from prohopper


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

just to know for my friend...how much the shipping price to canada by usps?thanks.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

what zip code?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:34 PM~3913712
> *what zip code?
> *


H2S-3J6...Thanks bro!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:34 PM~3913712
> *what zip code?
> *


pm me when you will have the price bro! thanks.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

$49.69


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:43 PM~3913758
> *$49.69
> *


how many days?!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

7 - 10


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:44 PM~3913765
> *7 - 10
> *


is air mail or..?


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

UPS standard, I would suppose Ground


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:46 PM~3913774
> *UPS standard, I would suppose Ground
> *


 :0 okay ...because ups for me have few bad experience with ... 2 bike all destroy if you know... sooo... if I give you 350$ us shipped?! that cool?!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

That $100 cheaper than what I payed for the only problem with it is the 2 12" hoses, its practically brand new.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@Sep 29 2005, 11:53 PM~3913806
> *That $100 cheaper than what I payed for the only problem with it is the 2 12" hoses, its practically brand new.
> *


its my offer ...  I will pm you if my friend want the kit . thanks!!!


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

How much for the cylinders and the hoses that fit into the cylinders?


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon (Apr 6, 2005)

how much shipped to the United Kingdom (liverpool) :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wanna_be_hoppin_jon_@Oct 30 2005, 08:56 AM~4098882
> *how much shipped to the United Kingdom (liverpool)  :cheesy:
> *


yo jon. i asked before. it's about £350-£400


----------



## wanna_be_hoppin_jon (Apr 6, 2005)

ali pm


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

fa sho fa sho


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

the kits is sold ... to me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 30 2005, 01:02 PM~4099819
> *the kits is sold ... to me
> *


 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Oct 30 2005, 02:02 PM~4099819
> *the kits is sold ... to me
> *


 :ugh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214183


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 31 2005, 03:14 PM~4108783
> *:ugh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=214183
> *


 :0


----------

